# Double Rebate at Menards!!



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

So, had the idea the other day.

Menards current 11% off sale now includes gift cards.

Buy a gift card, get 11% off. Turn right around and use the gift card to buy items, get another 11% off.

Example: buy $100 gift card, get $11 back. Use $100 gift card to buy $100 in product get another $11 back. So, you end up paying $78 for $100.

Tried it tonight, it works!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

$78.00?????????

Tom


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry, ya. $78, damn public schools.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I really screwed one up in the Carpentry section, damn Catholic schools.

Tom


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

A friend and I were talking about it the other day if we could go buy a bunch of stuff get the rebate and then return the stuff. Really unethical but would it work?


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

wazez said:


> A friend and I were talking about it the other day if we could go buy a bunch of stuff get the rebate and then return the stuff. Really unethical but would it work?


The rebate slip says they void the rebate if you do a return.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

I would say it's possible. The rebates take 6-8 weeks, I've returned items much later. I'd they are older than 90 days I think you get store credit, which isn't all that bad. I do a lot of rebates and haven't seen a direct issue of this.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Awful lot of work, tracking and waiting involved for $11... :whistling


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

KAP said:


> Awful lot of work, tracking and waiting involved for $11... :whistling


Don't need to track anything, just mail the receipt.

When I built my shop, I got over $1400 of material free from the 11% rebate. + contractors get 2% rebate at the end of the year for all purchases that year.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

It's all just marketing. Does anybody think that Menards is losing money on this? I get 3% cash back by using a credit card on all home improvement purchases anywhere. Menards has a great gig going with their "rebates". It means that you have to return to the store and buy more stuff. Kohls has a similar gimmick.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Warren said:


> It's all just marketing. Does anybody think that Menards is losing money on this? I get 3% cash back by using a credit card on all home improvement purchases anywhere. Menards has a great gig going with their "rebates". It means that you have to return to the store and buy more stuff. Kohls has a similar gimmick.


It is a bit gimmicky. As I do a majority of my shopping there it works out. They do offer rebates for things all the time, some making great deals, some on items you don't necessarily need. It's all about timing, like now, purchasing gc's now and saving them for an item on sale later makes sense. A Floor can be on sale in 2 weeks for 20+% off, using the cards then are a big bonus. As some of you know, there is a "top secret" rebate TNT shared with me, it's for items purchased 2 weeks prior to the sale. That's a month of 11% off. If you really are paying attention, purchasing items from there weekly fliers at typically good sales when you know an 11% is coming you can do really well. Just before this sale started a floor I needed was over 30% off, picked it up early, send in the early rebate and I made another 40% percent on my material, on top of my mark up. As another poster mentioned, all the while getting 2% yearly or more, depending on products /brands.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Walty said:


> Don't need to track anything, just mail the receipt.
> 
> When I built my shop, I got over $1400 of material free from the 11% rebate. + contractors get 2% rebate at the end of the year for all purchases that year.


Was just referring to your original post savings... whole shop worth of material different story... are you planning on buying a bunch of those cards and pre-paying for the material for the next few months? Inventory makes sense then... :thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I may have ordered a Shrock kitchen, and then ended up cancelling the order.. I noticed the 5% rebate is still in my annual rebate.

I need to let them know:no::laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> I may have ordered a Shrock kitchen, and then ended up cancelling the order.. I noticed the 5% rebate is still in my annual rebate.
> 
> I need to let them know:no::laughing:


OOOHH.... I'm telling... :whistling :jester: :laughing:


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Why have I never thought of the gift card? Is $100 as big as they go? My last order was over $40,000. That's a lot of gift cards.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

PPRI said:


> Why have I never thought of the gift card? Is $100 as big as they go? My last order was over $40,000. That's a lot of gift cards.


At $40K, you should be getting the discount without having to worry about the card...


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

i just put 4k on one card :thumbsup:


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Extended another week!


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Menards are pretty new around here, I think there are only a dozen in the entire state. I was in one for the first time a few weeks ago, the place is giant!! Much larger than a Home Depot.

But to me, it looks like it's full of a bunch of cheap crap. I rarely go into any box stores though.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

KAP said:


> Awful lot of work, tracking and waiting involved for $11... :whistling


some folks will go to all sorts of lengths to 'save big money'.

I knew a guy that would always buy menards specials at the end of the year. From the material I saw him have, they looked like culls/returns, but that's just my opinion........but they were inexpensive.


----------



## joeslob (Jul 10, 2008)

use the gift card to buy another gift card! and another, and another and another...


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

joeslob said:


> use the gift card to buy another gift card! and another, and another and another...


Can't use a rebate certificate or a gift card to buy a gift card.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

D.S.I. said:


> Extended another week!


It is always extended a second week.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

wazez said:


> A friend and I were talking about it the other day if we could go buy a bunch of stuff get the rebate and then return the stuff. Really unethical but would it work?


If you return something with a receipt during the rebate period and do not provide the rebate portion of the receipt they will refund you the amount minus 11%.

So no, it wouldn't work.

Also, a no receipt return is allowed, but you are given the lowest sale price.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> Awful lot of work, tracking and waiting involved for $11... :whistling


Buy stuff
Go back to office and file receipt (cut off rebate portion)
Complete rebate card
Put rebate portion of receipt and rebate card in envelope
Address and place stamp on envelope
Place in mailbox
Wait
Spend rebate check when it comes in.

My last rebate was over $400. The time before that over $200 and my biggest was over $1000.

Bu I guess throwing away $11 is nothing to some.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, and I get back 3-5% of all of my purchases at the end of the year for the year.

Last year was close to $700.

Not to mention they are cheaper than pretty much any other big box or lumber yard around.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It is always extended a second week.


My comment was the extension into a third week. It started the day after Christmas, a Thursday.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Buy stuff
> Go back to office and file receipt (cut off rebate portion)
> Complete rebate card
> Put rebate portion of receipt and rebate card in envelope
> ...


Refer to post #12 & #16...





TNTSERVICES said:


> Bu I guess throwing away $11 is nothing to some.


$11 bucks isn't worth the hassle for the below IMHO... 

Go back to office and file receipt (cut off rebate portion)
Complete rebate card
Put rebate portion of receipt and rebate card in envelope
Address and place stamp on envelope
Place in mailbox
Wait
Track to make sure it comes in...

Much better uses of time...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> Refer to post #12 & #16...
> 
> $11 bucks isn't worth the hassle for the below IMHO...
> 
> ...


It takes a few minutes. And there is really no tracking. They always come in. But if you really wanted to. You would just go to Mendards website and check. That would again take only a few minutes. You might have a grand total of ten minutes invested. For $11 it would be foolish not to.

But again rebates are in the hundreds so you really can't argue that a couple hundred bucks isn't with it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It takes a few minutes. And there is really no tracking. They always come in. But if you really wanted to. You would just go to Mendards website and check. That would again take only a few minutes. You might have a grand total of ten minutes invested. For $11 it would be foolish not to.
> 
> But again rebates are in the hundreds so you really can't argue that a couple hundred bucks isn't with it.


I wasn't arguing the $100's weren't worth it, hence post #12 & #16... the $11 bucks isn't worth it to me... but to each his own...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> I wasn't arguing the $100's weren't worth it, hence post #12 & #16... the $11 bucks isn't worth it to me... but to each his own...


You actually said stocking your warehouse for a few months. And the other reference wasfor $40000 worth of material. All being thousands in rebates not hundreds. So thanks for the clarification.

Free lunch is always worth it to me.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

KAP said:


> I wasn't arguing the $100's weren't worth it, hence post #12 & #16... the $11 bucks isn't worth it to me... but to each his own...


Same here. $11 is a waste to me in time. I know plenty of people who will buy just because they saved money. I don't do coupons either. Just get me though the line as fast as you can. At times I would pay more just to get in and out and not have to deal with the people shopping just because they are lonely and feel its thier right to hold up others that really do have something better to then stand in line.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll send you guys a sase and you can send me your 11% rebate receipts. Heck if I collect one $11 rebate rom each of you I am up $22 minus the stamps.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Gary H said:


> Same here. $11 is a waste to me in time. I know plenty of people who will buy just because they saved money. I don't do coupons either. Just get me though the line as fast as you can. At times I would pay more just to get in and out and not have to deal with the people shopping just because they are lonely and feel its thier right to hold up others that really do have something better to then stand in line.


It literally takes 5 minutes to fill out everything and even less for me because my wife does it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'll send you guys a sase and you can send me your 11% rebate receipts. Heck if I collect one $11 rebate rom each of you I am up $22 minus the stamps.


And we'd be out the time and effort to send it to you... if it's not worth it for me to spend time on, why do you think I'd do it for you TNT... Christmas is over... :whistling :laughing:

If you re-read post #12, you will see Walty got $1400 in rebate because he bought the materials for his shop... which I said was then worth it... along those lines...

My point about stocking up, is if you consider it a great deal at $11, why wouldn't you stock up the next couple of month and save even more?... which is why I asked if he was going to stock up...

The $40K in post #16 was the point that they should be receiving that discount at that pricing...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> And we'd be out the time and effort to send it to you... if it's not worth it for me to spend time on, why do you think I'd do it for you TNT... Christmas is over... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> If you re-read post #12, you will see Walty got $1400 in rebate because he bought the materials for his shop... which I said was then worth it... along those lines...
> 
> ...


I've cut out 99% of the time wasting process. All you gave to do us place it in an envelope. No pesky tracking. No filling out a form. No stamp. No addressing an envelope. So you would be doing the same for me. Just placing it an envelope abd sticking in the mail.

Mendards will discount that size of an order abd you still get the 11%.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I've cut out 99% of the time wasting process.


Is that what you think? Kinda' makes my point.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

If the place you normally go to anyway gives a discount, what's wrong with taking advantage of it??

One of the local grocery stores has a 'card' that you have to use to get sale prices.. I have to carry it with me, pull it out of my pocket, and try to get it to scan every f'n time

What's the difference?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> Is that what you think? Kinda' makes my point.... :thumbsup:


How so? I was using your words. The fact remains it only takes a few minutes to turn it in. Not hours. So I'll gladly make $11 in 10 minutes. Any time.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How so? I was using your words. The fact remains it only takes a few minutes to turn it in. Not hours. So I'll gladly make $11 in 10 minutes. Any time.


And for you that's worth it... and that's OK... :thumbsup:


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Racked up $4k in gift cards for upcoming jobs. Got a tip on the 14% off bag sale coming at Menards in about a week, no rebate for that one, I assume.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I wonder if you can buy a gift card and use it the same day and use both purchases...:shifty::shifty:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> I wonder if you can buy a gift card and use it the same day and use both purchases...:shifty::shifty:


Yup:thumbup:

A little over $300 in stuff, bought a $300 gift card at the register, used it to pay for the stuff... 22% rebate coming:clap:


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

It was extended another week too.


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

So, I was bored tonight. Added all my rebates from Menards for the year:

$2,021.25 back to me.

19 times I sent in the slips.

19x$.45= $8.55 in postage.

Figure about 5 min to stuff and stamp each envelope. = about 1.5 hours.

Worth my time? Definitely!

BTW, took me 5 min to figure this out. No tracking on my side, just copied and pasted from rebateinternational.com to a excel sheet and then autosum.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sure you guys are out combining the 11% rebate with the 14% off bag sale today, if not, don't fret, they will overlap again next weekend. That's right, 11% starts again next week. Menards is coming out swinging this year...


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

You could get 38% total!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

See You still Save Big Money When You Shop Menards


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I had an 11% off gift card which I used to buy a sack of 10 racks of ribs, which I got the 14% off, then another 11% rebate on the sale.

They were real pricks about putting the stuff in the sack. The guy rang me up first with the sack in front of him at the register and didn't give me the 14%. He said the stuff had to be in the bag. So I put everything back in the cart and backed her on up and put it back on the conveyor in the sack and told him that if we were in the yard, I would hit him in the mouth.

They also dropped the price on some plywood and osb that I had purchased last week, so I got a price difference back on that.

It will be interesting to see if they have a 11% and 14% overlap again next saturday.

I seem to remember for the first few years of the new millenium they were having 20.01% savings on everything you could fit in a tote, then 20.02% and so on, but they stopped that after a few years.


----------



## rayco (Jan 11, 2014)

D.S.I. said:


> I'm sure you guys are out combining the 11% rebate with the 14% off bag sale today, if not, don't fret, they will overlap again next weekend. That's right, 11% starts again next week. Menards is coming out swinging this year...


Yep. I did that today. Bought gift card, then my wife used it to buy her sack, then I used it to buy mine, then bought another gift card for later.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

For those of you in the contractor program who get the monthly sales flyers, a couple more specials I combined, buy 12 cans of gun foam (at rebate and bag discount) get a free foam gun. They also had 15% off gun nails, Nufast brand I think, that's huge savings with the 3 deals combined.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Today was indeed an overlap day and I readied a couple of 14% off sacks and prepared to buy a gift certificate. The cashier told me it wouldn't work, and there was a sign near the gift certs saying that they were not eligible for the 11% rebate.

So I had to be satisfied with 14% off and an 11% rebate.


----------



## rayco (Jan 11, 2014)

cleveman said:


> Today was indeed an overlap day and I readied a couple of 14% off sacks and prepared to buy a gift certificate. The cashier told me it wouldn't work, and there was a sign near the gift certs saying that they were not eligible for the 11% rebate.
> 
> So I had to be satisfied with 14% off and an 11% rebate.


I didn't realize the 14% still was on today. I did read the email about this weeks 11% and gift cards were excluded. Rats. That was pretty cool. Maybe they will do it again this summer or next winter.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey guys.... I've never seen a Menards.

Is it just another big box....

How's it compare... differences....pros/cons with Lowes/HD.

Just curious.

Best

Peter


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hey guys.... I've never seen a Menards.
> 
> Is it just another big box....
> 
> ...


No, it's not just another big box. They have full lumber yards, their 1x material isn't treated like it's garbage (it's actually stacked flat).

It's about the only place I shop, other than for some specialty items or ones that they don't stock.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

We are lucky to have one of the biggest and newest Menards. Two stories, elevators, moving walkways and anything you could need for the home or jobsite.

Service is good. Prices are fair.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, it's not just another big box. They have full lumber yards, their 1x material isn't treated like it's garbage (it's actually stacked flat).
> 
> It's about the only place I shop, other than for some specialty items or ones that they don't stock.


TNT.... I'm still interested in a further description of Menards....

But in one-by, I actually like vertical stacking.... seems I can cull it quicker, check grain pattern quicker, and be sure its dried out and is less prone to the weight effects in a bunk.

Why do you like bunk one-by......

Best

Peter


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Their staff is generally lacking experience overall. You can find experienced former contractors at the contractor desk, but certainly not consistently. Prices are good, a good rep can even adjust them. In the last year they seem to be better suited to cater to contractors, working with local yards to sell things like name brand Decking and exterior trim. Prices on Decking are almost comparable to my local deck yard, the 11% can cover the difference usually, if it works out. Aside from the 11% off, their usual weekly ads are usually filled with good deals and items at deep discounts with the same rebates.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

What I like about Menards is I can get a delivery in my zone for $50 with a purchase of $1000. The delivery guy is pretty good and can put shingles on a roof usually. You have to plan for these things. He has also been able to put pallets full of stuff in garages for me.

But the best thing about the deliveries is that they will load and unload everything. So if I have a bunch of tile backer and mortar, misc. stuff, blah blah blah, they will spend hours loading the stuff, transporting it, and unloading for $50. I will usually make the delivery guy bring a sack of peanuts or something like that to piss him off a bit.

They have some contractor club which gives me a 2% rebate back at the end of the year.

I think that HD or Lowes has a better selection of tools.

Menards has more people in the store and they are more knowledgeable than the same at HD or Lowes, but I try not to ask any store employees anything other than where something is or why they are so ugly.

Menards has a real yard where you can drive in and get stuff and I'm sure they have a lot of things which HD and Lowe's don't have, such as metal roofing.

In this area, I see Lowe's and HD as places for consumers and some weekend diy guys to shop and Menards for more serious people, although there are tons of consumers and diy guys there as well.


----------



## rayco (Jan 11, 2014)

I have really enjoyed Menards since they came to my area a little over a year ago. There are somethings you don't want to buy there. The sheetrock paper tape is terrible (in my opinion). It bubbles up. I've heard other people comment the same. 

I first had a lousy rep. He didn't do anything. Every time I called him he referred me to the store. Never discounted anything, either. I switched to a different rep and a different store (new one opened up on the east side) and it made all the difference. I've gotten close to the manager and my rep. They ALWAYS discount stuff for me. (Except during 11%, they don't like discounting much, but I sometimes can still get them to a little bit).

All and all, I have really liked them. The store is huge. (Although I would love to see a 2 story!) 

I have found that people have VERY strong opinions about Menards. Some LOVE them and some HATE them. As a contractor, I don't give my opinion to the homeowner very freely. But all my work is for a set price, no matter where or how much I pay for the materials. So I don't have any customers wanting 11% off. Lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> TNT.... I'm still interested in a further description of Menards....
> 
> But in one-by, I actually like vertical stacking.... seems I can cull it quicker, check grain pattern quicker, and be sure its dried out and is less prone to the weight effects in a bunk.
> 
> ...


But it causes them to twist and warp...makes for a crappy selection. Lumber should be stored flat and stacked.


----------



## rayco (Jan 11, 2014)

cleveman said:


> What I like about Menards is I can get a delivery in my zone for $50 with a purchase of $1000. The delivery guy is pretty good and can put shingles on a roof usually. You have to plan for these things. He has also been able to put pallets full of stuff in garages for me.
> 
> But the best thing about the deliveries is that they will load and unload everything. So if I have a bunch of tile backer and mortar, misc. stuff, blah blah blah, they will spend hours loading the stuff, transporting it, and unloading for $50. I will usually make the delivery guy bring a sack of peanuts or something like that to piss him off a bit.
> 
> ...


In my area, most of the Lowes employees do not have any knowledge. Even in their own assigned sections. That has just changed recently. They used to be really good (maybe they work for Menards now. Lol). 

My Menards seems to be pretty good at knowledge. Although, I usually goto the contractor desk and talk to someone that recognizes me. But I've gotten some good help at rhe door section too. (Also had some bad experiences.)

I totally agree with you on the tools. They carry the Hitachi NV45AB Roofing gun at an outstanding price. Also carry the Senco screw guns. Other than a few other items, the rest are off brand.

I buy my rigid cordless tools at Home Depot and get a lifetime warranty. 

I use Menards tool pouch that has the removable clips. I really like them and haven't found them anywhere else. I modify them to fit my needs.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But it *causes* them to twist and warp...*makes for a crappy selection*. Lumber should be stored flat and stacked.


TNT.... Does not vertical stacking just allow a board to takes it's inherent shape.... I don't think it CAUSES something to twist and warp....

Yes it ALLOWS something to twist and warp.... but isn't that something you would prefer to know and cull out????

Yes it makes for a crappy selection... as you walk out the store....

but it makes a better selection when you install.


----------



## rayco (Jan 11, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> TNT.... Does not vertical stacking just allow a board to takes it's inherent shape.... I don't think it CAUSES something to twist and warp....
> 
> Yes it ALLOWS something to twist and warp.... but isn't that something you would prefer to know and cull out????
> 
> ...


You can also look at the end of the board to see what the grain is. If it has the heart or is close to it, it will warp and twist on you. If the grain is basically ))))))))))))) then it will stay straight. Granted, the vast majority of lumber now has the heart of the tree in thwm because of the younger/smaller trees being used.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> TNT.... Does not vertical stacking just allow a board to takes it's inherent shape.... I don't think it CAUSES something to twist and warp....
> 
> Yes it ALLOWS something to twist and warp.... but isn't that something you would prefer to know and cull out????
> 
> ...


I disagree. That's exactly what it does. I have never had any issue with stacked lumber. I have had material sitting flat but the one piece that has fallen and is half on the stack and half on the floor with a piece of 2x on top at a weird angle and it twisted in that shape. The wood relaxes according to the forces applied.

Yes some lumber is bad, but the method in which the lumber is stacked will greatly affect the quality.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I disagree. That's exactly what it does. I have never had any issue with stacked lumber. I have had material sitting flat *but the one piece that has fallen and is half on the stack and half on the floor with a piece of 2x on top at a weird angle and it twisted in that shape*. The wood relaxes according to the forces applied.
> 
> Yes some lumber is bad, but the method in which the lumber is stacked will greatly affect the quality.


Well... with the example above you describe.... that stacking method would be hard to argue that your choices/selection is going to be better....

and i would agree that as owner of the lumber yard I would rather bunk my lumber that vertical stack it.... as storage can affect it's quality....

but as a consumer/builder, that is willing to cull (not order from the yard delivery), I would rather have my choice of a board displaying it's inherent forces and dried out (at least to ambient humidity and not buried in a bunk shipped from Seattle)
as it will be in your job as a single board... not burried in bunk with exterior forces acting on it.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

The greatest thing about Menards to me is the fact they are not competing with contractors...

They don't install, but they will gladly refer customers to local contractors... Like me!


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

The delivery guys get your fee plus 1% of the value of the load.


----------



## rayco (Jan 11, 2014)

smeagol said:


> The delivery guys get your fee plus 1% of the value of the load.


That's good to know. My dekivery guy is really nice. Half of the time I'll tip him $10 or $20 on a roof top. He'll them always make a point of calling me when he's on his way. I appreciate that. The delivery manager at Menard's will keep me informed of any delays too.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Well... with the example above you describe.... that stacking method would be hard to argue that your choices/selection is going to be better....
> 
> and i would agree that as owner of the lumber yard I would rather bunk my lumber that vertical stack it.... as storage can affect it's quality....
> 
> ...


Sorry I just don't agree. Standing boards up enact forces on the boards that cause them to twist. They are not displaying their true defect, it's artificially imposed.

How do I know this? I have purchased thousands of feet of 1x that were properly stored, and while a few show twisting and bowing, the vast majority have never been a problem and have never caused any warranty issues.

I also don't have to waste time digging through a bunch of garbage with it all flopping and falling every where. I can walk in, pull a few boards, slide them to one side if they are not worthy and continue digging.

The other nice feature is their selection, I have four grades to chose from and their selection of lengths put HD or Lowes to shame.


----------

